# How to remove numberplate sticky pads?



## Gaz03 (Sep 25, 2013)

When I picked my car up, the dealer had stuck their own plate on the rear using that double sided sticky pads. They can be seen at the edge of my pressed plates now and I'm not sure how to get them off without scratching the paint? They seem to have set like glue under there.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Acetone aka nail varnish remover


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

tar remover and a credit card.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Tardis


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Soak a make up pad in tardis/tar and glue remover and then press it on there, leave it for about 60 seconds then it'll all come off in one piece. Real easy to do, done it many times on different cars.


----------



## DurhamLad1973 (Aug 9, 2013)

Tardis or ValetPro glue and tar remover sore fingers and time.

Focus ST? They are all the same! If you want the plate to sit flush after the old pads are removed try some No More Nails tape just put it in the same position as the old pads and your plate will be nice and flush and not flap about, used to do my nut in.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343054


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I have recently removed some sticky pads with a small amount of white spirit, carefully soaked the sticky stuff with it and it came away quite easily, a quick t cut and wax and all was good


----------



## Gaz03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have a fair amount of Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover left so hopefully that will do the trick 



DurhamLad1973 said:


> Tardis or ValetPro glue and tar remover sore fingers and time.
> 
> Focus ST? They are all the same! If you want the plate to sit flush after the old pads are removed try some No More Nails tape just put it in the same position as the old pads and your plate will be nice and flush and not flap about, used to do my nut in.


Yep, Focus ST. I ordered the pressed plates before I even picked up the car so I didn't realise it would be such an awkward design. Those two bumps behind the plate are a nightmare!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Jord said:


> Soak a make up pad in tardis/tar and glue remover and then press it on there, leave it for about 60 seconds then it'll all come off in one piece. Real easy to do, done it many times on different cars.


Exactly that^ although I find it needs 20 mins or so to soak.

Would advise against acetone or similar and certainly not a credit car as suggested elsewhere, just use good old tar and glue remover and rinse after.


----------



## Gaz03 (Sep 25, 2013)

^^^ Great stuff. I'll send the missus up the shop to get some makeup remover pads tomorrow


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Wd40.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

WD40 leaves a 'film' behind that can't be rinsed away though..


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> WD40 leaves a 'film' behind that can't be rinsed away though..


Doesn't matter,after you've removed the stickers just wipe it with a cloth. Done it loads of times, never had any issues.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

WD40 & petrol will also do the job very quickly. Then T-cut the area, wipe down with G101 & start over again:thumb:.


----------

